# Devon for four days-recommendations?



## cyberfairy (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a local but not lived there for ooh, fifteen years or so-going back for four days to parents near Exeter-any nice places to go? I feel too old for the Cavern Club in Exeter, might pop to Totness and be angry at the smugness of it all...
Any good pubs, places of interest to recommend?


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.visitdevon.co.uk/

For all your Devon-visiting needs.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 23, 2009)

I know all the obvious stuff-been to Clovelly a trillion times I was hoping for people to tell me about cool pubs and stuff which may have opened since I left although can see how unlikely it is


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> I know all the obvious stuff-been to Clovelly a trillion times I was hoping for people to tell me about cool pubs and stuff which may have opened since I left although can see how unlikely it is



Did you know that Clovelly was once home to a family of cannibals? The Cleggs used to waylay travellers, kill them, then rob them and eat the evidence.

On a slightly less disturbing note, I haven't been to exeter in a while, but there's all sorts of stuff to do in Devon. May I suggest having a good, long pootle about on Dartmoor and then replenishing your victuals at a some country pu or other.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't go to Princetown, it's a nasty place.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never been to Devon (other than on the way to Cornwall).

Is it nice?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 23, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Did you know that Clovelly was once home to a family of cannibals? The Cleggs used to waylay travellers, kill them, then rob them and eat the evidence.
> 
> On a slightly less disturbing note, I haven't been to exeter in a while, but there's all sorts of stuff to do in Devon. May I suggest having a good, long pootle about on Dartmoor and then replenishing your victuals at a some country pu or other.



I wish there were still cannibals there-make it more interesting
I used to live on dartmoor so much pootling has been had before-and from experience, I know a country pub can look lovely and quaint but on the inside it is full of old Tory foxhunters laughing at your hair and you can't get a portion of chips without ordering a main and the staring eyes of a stuffed badger follow your every move.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 23, 2009)

the button said:


> I've never been to Devon (other than on the way to Cornwall).
> 
> Is it nice?



It can be Some lovely places to visit but can be a freaky place to live


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 23, 2009)

The Exmoor coastal path. Absolutely stunning and almost totally deserted, even in high season. (Ok, I admit it, I think that part of it's in Somerset. But you can overcome that local rivalry, right?!)


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 23, 2009)

Salcombe







It's one of the 'yachtiest' of the south Devon coast towns - the kind of place where the locals were priced out of old fishermen's cottages forty years ago - but it's lovely all the same.  

Brixham's a bit more workaday, less affluent and not as pretty, but in some ways more interesting and a very pleasant day out.

I like Exeter a lot as well.  It's got a lot going on for its size, and I've had some great nights there as well.


----------



## Ralph Masters (Aug 23, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Salcombe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


]Sunset and evening star 
And one clear call for me!
And may there be no moaning of the bar,
When I put out to sea,
But such a tide as moving seems asleep,
Too full for sound and foam, 
When that which drew from out the boundless deep 
Turns again home. 
Twilight and evening bell,
And after that the dark!
And may there be no sadness of farewell, 
When I embark;
For though from out our bourne of Time and Place 
The flood may bear me far,
I hope to see my Pilot face to face
When I have crossed the bar.​


----------



## Maggot (Sep 28, 2015)

Bump!

We're staying in Ashburton this week and would welcome any recommendations. Walks, pubs, towns etc.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 29, 2015)

There's some lovely walks on Dartmoor.  

Go up Haytor.  This has a walk though you can just wander the area if you're handy with a map and compass.

Chagford is a nice village in the middle of the moor.  there's bound to be cream teas aplenty.  

The Warren House Inn is meant to be nice but I've never been myself.  

If you fancy buying a motorbike, a mate of mine runs Torbay Motorcycles in Newton Abbot


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks rubbershoes!

That walk looks good, not really in need of a motorbike.


----------

